# Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding knives?



## J_Roc (Dec 9, 2004)

Are aluminium handles worth the extra money compared to synthetic ones (Zytel, Kydex, etc.)? Do they make the knife stronger overall? I would imagine that the synthetic would have better grip, but would the aluminium last longer? Sometimes the same model is about twice as much and the only difference is the handle material.


----------



## Zackerty (Dec 9, 2004)

Alumnium will last longer, and blade play will be less.
I use all types, and the metal handles, whilst been heavier, are still stronger.

Stu


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 9, 2004)

aluminum is the best material for handles but i prefer carbon fiber myself it has a nice feel to it and it looks nice and stealthy


----------



## PhilElmore (Dec 9, 2004)

Depending on how the material is textured, aluminum (while indeed stronger and more suitable to tighter tolerances) can be slippery compared to textured synthetic handles. When I handle a knife I judge first the traction afforded by the handle -- regardless of construction.


----------



## cy (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

what phil said: 

check out the linen micarta on Livesay tactical Sniper. As good as it gets!!!


----------



## mossyoak (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

for a realy great grip i like kraton textured handles found on the gerber gator line of knives


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

Aluminum handles can make the handle stiffer. That can be important if you torque the blade a lot, particularly with a lock format that susceptible to torquing problems (e.g., liner locks). If not textured right, they can be too smooth, but makers seem to be figuring out the texturing thing. Good handle ergonomics can make up for that as well.


----------



## Unicorn (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

I prefer a synthetic over steel or maybe titanium liners. You get the stiffness of the steel, and the nicer look and feel of the synthetic. Most Benchmades are makde this way. Look at the 710 for example.


----------



## J_Roc (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

Thanks for the info guys! I am planning on getting myself something for Christmas (have my eye on the SOG Flash II) and was trying to decide if I should go for the aluminium handles.


----------



## JML (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

I would stay away from an aluminum handle unless it was HA-III (unless you like scratches and the finish wearing away). The HA-III will have a smooth almost soapy feel on a flat surface like a handle slab. The Benchmade aluminum handles are usually excellent, but they farm out the anodization, so the results vary.

If the handle is a synthetic like zytel or noryl,look to see what's inside -- like steel liners. A handle without liners is likely to flex more, but some of the knives with liners, like the Benchmade Griptilian, are very strong. Flexibility can also be affected by the method of fastening the sides together, the shape, etc. Some textured slabs feel great in your hand but wear out pants when clipped, so look carefully at what's under any pocket clip.

You might want to order both of the variants and see what feels best!


----------



## Skyline (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

Personally I prefer G10 handles with stainless steel liners. Aluminum has a nice feel and it gives the knife a nice heft. However, if you've ever dropped an aluminum anything on the ground, you'll get many scratches and dings. On the other hand, G10 is virtually indestructible. It won't ding easily, it's resistant to most chemicals, won't feel hot or cold, etc.

I love G10. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## AndrewL (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

the way alu feels cold is what I don't like about it. I really like my spyderco (calyso jr PE), it seems strong enough despite been a frn handle. My CRKT wasp isn't nice and will bend abit even though it's ti and G10


----------



## Minjin (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

I'll stick with G10. My only gripe with G10 is that it does eventually wear smoother but they'll all do that. The FRN grip on my Calypso Jr is great but thats mainly due to the texture. Sorry, but Zytel handles like on Kershaws and those Benchmades (like the griptilians) will never appeal to me. They feel way too cheesy in the hand.

Mark


----------



## cdf (Dec 11, 2004)

*Re: Aluminium handles vs. Synthetic on folding kni*

Go with the Benchmade 520 , hardened T6 aluminum and stainless liners . Dont drop it on your toe !


----------

